
Luckin Coffee F-1 - hhs
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1767582/000104746919002450/a2238391zf-1.htm
======
oooshha
Anyone have any insight into what makes Chinese companies list on US vs
Shanghai/hk exchanges?

~~~
undefinedblog
One big reason to not listing on Shanghai is this market requires certain
amount of profits which Lucking definitely not making enough.

